# Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge



## christianmicha (17 Mai 2009)

...Ich fand ganz interessant, wie es die Anwaltszunft selbst sieht und wie teilweise recht angenehm sachlich über dieses Thema dikutiert werden kann:
Beschönigungsversuch
Eh man rumkrakeelt (bei aller veständlichen individuellen Betroffenheit), mal das lesen, vielleicht auch mal darüber nachdenken?
PS: Das soll keinesfalls eine Rechtfertigung für die Dreistigkeit dieser Abzocker sein. Es lohnt sich aber, zu versuchen, die Denkvorgänge der Juristen zu verstehen...


----------



## A John (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



christianmicha schrieb:


> ...Ich fand ganz interessant, wie es die Anwaltszunft selbst sieht und wie teilweise recht angenehm sachlich über dieses Thema dikutiert werden kann:
> Beschönigungsversuch


Der verlinkte Blogeintrag und die von (angehenden) Juristen dazu abgegebenen Kommentare bestätigen eindrucksvoll so ziemlich jedes Vorurteil, welches über Juristen im Umlauf ist.
Da wird mit geradezu autistischer Empathielosigkeit ein Abzockemodell kleingeredet, das zigtausend Menschen in Angst und schrecken versetzt und ihnen mit kriminellen Methoden (Bedrohung, Nötigung) Angstzahlungen abpresst.
Hier kommt in seiner ganzen Wucht der akademische Korpsgeist und Standesdünkel zum Vorschein. Natürlich wird da auch reflexartig das "gesunde Volksempfinden" postuliert, sobald sich der unwissende Pöbel sich erdreistet, das Versagen, die Unfähigkeit und Ignoranz der Justiz zu beklagen.
Ich empfinde es als widerwärtig, wie - nicht nur - dort mit Paragraphenreiterei, juristischen Winkelzügen und Spitzfindigkeiten versucht wird, übelste Machenschaften und kriminelles Handeln zu relativieren.
IMO sind solche Ansichten nichts anderes als eine Einladung, gewerbsmäßige Abzocke zu begehen.
Nach dem Motto: Alles ist erlaubt, solange Du ein rechtskräftiges Urteil verhindern kannst, das es Dir verbietet.


----------



## studiosus juris (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Herr John, erst nachdem ich im oben verlinkten Hoenig-Blog auf Ihren Beitrag hier geantwortet habe, habe ich gesehen, dass man hier auch als nicht registrierter Gast schreiben kann. Gerne können Sie dort meine Argumente nochmals nachvollziehen und erkennen, dass ich nicht für mich in Anspruch nehme, die einzige richtige Meinung zu vertreten.  
Ob es Ihnen nun gefällt oder nicht: Wer vor Gericht geht, bekommt einen Sachverhalt juristisch aufgearbeitet. Anders kann und darf nicht entschieden werden (das hieße dann Willkür - bestimmt nicht das, was wir wollen!).
Wenn Sie eine andere juristische Auffassung vertreten, bin ich gerne auf Ihre Argumente gespannt. Aber Sie sehen sicher auch, dass man vor Gericht nicht konkrete Paragraphen durch das Argument des "gesunden Volksempfindens" ersetzen kann. Da wären wir sonst nämlich wieder bei der Willkür.


----------



## nicht abgezockt (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Ist  sicher schon dabei, sich selbst als Schreibknecht für die Nutzlosbranche zu empfehlen. 
Anleitungen wie man am besten mit Mahndrohmüll überzieht, gibt es ja hier hier genug.
Braucht nicht mal selber nachzudenken, sondern nur hier abzukupfern.

So eklig und  widerwärtig wie solche Hintertreppenjuristen sind nur noch Zuhälter.
Die heucheln aber wenigstens nicht...


----------



## A John (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



studiosus juris schrieb:


> Aber Sie sehen sicher auch, dass man vor Gericht nicht konkrete Paragraphen durch das Argument des "gesunden Volksempfindens" ersetzen kann.


Da, wo Paragraphen eindeutig und konkret sind, ok. Aber wo im Internetrecht ist das der Fall? 


studiosus juris schrieb:


> Da wären wir sonst nämlich wieder bei der Willkür.


Genau da sind wir doch! Nur ein paar Stichworte: Widerrufsbelehrung, Telefonnummer im Impressum, Glücksspiel im Internet, Haftung des Admin C, Haftung des Forenbetreibers, Abmahnmissbrauch usw. usf. Die Liste ist endlos.
Die unklare Rechtslage bewirkt, dass jeder Richter nach Gusto und Tagesform entscheidet.
Im Strafrecht kann sich die Justiz auch nicht hinter der Ignoranz und Unfähigkeit des Gesetzgebers, Insbes. des BMJ verstecken.
Wenn es um die Belange des Staates geht, ist die Justiz nämlich äußerst kreativ darin, Gesetze (incl. Grundgesetz) so zu verbiegen, dass es passt.
Man komme mir also nicht mit der Besorgnis der Willkür.

Willkür ist übrigens auch ein dehnbarer Begriff. Darunter fällt für mich auch folgende Konstellation:
Armin Armesau geht in den Supermarkt, schubst die Kassiererin und greift 100 EUR aus der Kasse. Wenn er vergessen hat, vorher sein Taschenmesser vom Schlüsselbund abzuklemmen und wegzuschmeißen, stehen für ihn 5 Jahre auf der Rechnung, die sein Pflichtverteidiger nur unwesentlich kürzen wird.
Wenn das LG Frankfurt hingegen in der tausendfachen Abzocke unbedarfter Menschen keine strafbare Handlung sieht, dann ist das für mich schon nicht mehr Willkür, sondern Strafvereitelung. Günstigstenfalls das Eingeständnis der Hilflosigkeit und des Unwissens, also der Kapitulation des Rechtsstaates.

Ein solches Rechtssystem ist keinem halbwegs sozialisierten Menschen vermittelbar. Mir ist aber auch klar, dass die Bewohner der akademischen Elfenbeintürme sich weder für die Lebenswirklichkeit, noch für ethische- und moralische Werte interessieren. Dort ist die Formalie alles und der Mensch zählt nichts.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Es ist eine fatale, aber auch verräterische und bezeichnende Sicht der Dinge, wenn man die Ansicht vertritt, dass alles, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, auch erlaubt sei.
Wenn es das gegenwärtige Anwaltsrecht nicht verbietet, dass Anwälte aktive Beihilfe zu Geschäftsmodellen leisten, die mindestens unlauter gem. UWG sind (wenn nicht Straftatbestände erfüllen), dann ist das aber auch ein Armutszeugnis für den ganzen Berufsstand der Juristen, die z.B. in politischer Beratungsarbeit dieses RDG hervorgebracht haben.

Ein "Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz", was nur dazu da ist, um in erster Linie den Berufsstand der Anwälte vor Rechtsberatungskonkurrenz abzuschirmen, aber bezüglich zu erfüllender anwaltlicher Verhaltens-Kodizes so gut wie nichts regelt, kann nur aus der Feder eines sich für sakrosankt haltenden Berufsstandes stammen.

Wenn es das RDG sowie das Anwaltsrecht zulassen, dass ganz gezielt die fehlende Rechtskenntnis von Laien bis hin zur Nötigung ausgenutzt wird, und dass trotz Streitigstellens einer Forderung eine aussergerichtliche Zermürbungstaktik endlos weiterhin betrieben werden darf, so ist das eine "Gestaltungsfreiheit", die es in dieser Form im Ausland nicht gibt. Und die eben auch von diesem Berufsstand mit verursacht wurde, der sich seine eigenen Gesetze schafft.


----------



## studiosus juris (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



A John schrieb:


> Willkür ist übrigens auch ein dehnbarer Begriff. Darunter fällt für mich auch folgende Konstellation:
> Armin Armesau geht in den Supermarkt, schubst die Kassiererin und greift 100 EUR aus der Kasse. Wenn er vergessen hat, vorher sein Taschenmesser vom Schlüsselbund abzuklemmen und wegzuschmeißen, stehen für ihn 5 Jahre auf der Rechnung, die sein Pflichtverteidiger nur unwesentlich kürzen wird.
> Wenn das LG Frankfurt hingegen in der tausendfachen Abzocke unbedarfter Menschen keine strafbare Handlung sieht, dann ist das für mich schon nicht mehr Willkür, sondern Strafvereitelung. Günstigstenfalls das Eingeständnis der Hilflosigkeit und des Unwissens, also der Kapitulation des Rechtsstaates.


Wenn Sie auf §§ 242, 244 I Nr. 1 a) Alt 2 StGB anspielen, muss ich Sie enttäuschen:
1) Der Strafrahmen sieht 6 Monate bis 10 Jahre vor. Wie kommen Sie pauschal auf ein Strafmaß von 5 Jahren? Stimmungsmache?
2) Es genügt nicht, dass Armin Armesau ein Taschenmesser dabei hat, sondern er muss es auch bewusst gebrauchtsbreit halten (!), das Bewusstsein um die Existenz seines Messers genügt nicht. Somit bleibt es bei einem einfachen Diebstahl - ohne Mindeststrafe.



A John schrieb:


> Ein solches Rechtssystem ist keinem halbwegs sozialisierten Menschen vermittelbar. Mir ist aber auch klar, dass die Bewohner der akademischen Elfenbeintürme sich weder für die Lebenswirklichkeit, noch für ethische- und moralische Werte interessieren. Dort ist die Formalie alles und der Mensch zählt nichts.


Wenn es nicht ethische oder moralische Werte sind, die interessieren, was dann? Kein Interesse an Lebenswirklichkeit? Die von den Gerichten zu entscheidenden Fälle sind doch Lebenswirklichkeit pur. Wie stellen Sie sich das vor? 



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es ist eine fatale, aber auch verräterische und bezeichnende Sicht der Dinge, wenn man die Ansicht vertritt, dass alles, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, auch erlaubt sei.


Ihre Lösung wäre demnach, dass nicht nur das verboten ist, was ausdrücklich verboten ist, sondern dass auch das verboten ist, was zwar nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, sondern dem jeweiligen Richter gerade nicht so passt? Wie Grenzen Sie das von der Willkür ab?


----------



## angewidert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Mit der Wertvorstellung waren auch die Richter und  Staatsanwälte des Naziregimes 
 bei der  konsequenten Auslöschung der Juden und  "lebensunwerten Lebens"  
in  Deutschland mit Hilfe der Rassengesetze  völlig  rechtskonform und  jegliche Aufregung
 darüber überflüssig. 

Soweit mir bekannt, ist auch kein einziger Richter oder Sta dafür belangt worden und 
selbst ein Roland Freisler wäre nicht belangt worden, 
wenn er den Krieg überlebt hätte. (Aussage mehrerer Juristen )


----------



## jupp11 (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

mal ne Frage an den anonymen studiosus:
 Was bekommt man dafür Sprachrohr und Lanzenbrecher für die außer Mahndrohmüll 
 sprachlosen  O.T und  K.G  zu  spielen 
oder ist   es einfach nur das Bedürfnis,  die moralisch zutiefst verwerflichen Handlungsweisen 
 formal zu rechtfertigen und zu beschönigen ?

Sind schon Partnerschaften oder Kanzleigemeinschaften im Gepräch?


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Um das mal wieder auf den Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion zu führen...


> Nach dem Motto: Alles ist erlaubt, solange Du ein rechtskräftiges Urteil verhindern kannst, das es Dir verbietet.


Das ist nunmal ein Grundsatz des herrschenden positiven Rechts. Und wenn es Juristen mit ihrer eigenen Moralvorstellung vereinbaren können, ist es ersteinmal nicht verhinderbar, dass sie sich in den Dienst solcher "Unternehmer" stellen. Zumindest so lange nicht, wie nicht der Rechtsrahmen angepasst ist. Ob sich diese Juristen noch im Spiegel betrachten können, müssen sie selber entscheiden...


----------



## A John (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



studiosus juris schrieb:


> 1) Der Strafrahmen sieht 6 Monate bis 10 Jahre vor. Wie kommen Sie pauschal auf ein Strafmaß von 5 Jahren? Stimmungsmache?


Mittelwert (ca.).


studiosus juris schrieb:


> Die von den Gerichten zu entscheidenden Fälle sind doch Lebenswirklichkeit pur. Wie stellen Sie sich das vor?


Die Urteile sind natürlich real, gehen aber an der Lebenswirklichkeit vorbei.
Nicht nur(!) bezüglich der Abo-Fallen gehen Juristen davon aus, Otto Normaluser muss entweder umfassend über die Feinheiten und Unwägbarkeiten des Internetrechts informiert sein, oder aber bereit, sich ohne Rücksicht auf die Kosten und das Risiko in Prozesse zu stürzen.
Es ist kennzeichnend für die Arroganz und Überheblichkeit der Juristen, dass sie diejenigen verachten, die nicht informiert sind und sich davor fürchten, in unkalkulierbare Prozesse verstrickt zu werden, die nicht die Souveränität besitzen, mafiöse Rechtsverdreher einfach auflaufen zu lassen.
Es gibt Leute, die sehen keinen Sinn darin, schon für die anwaltliche Erstberatung doppelt so viel zu bezahlen, wie die eigentliche Forderung ausmacht. Schon garnicht wollen- oder können sie ca. 400 EUR Vorschuss bezahlen, damit der Anwalt überhaupt ein Aktenzeichen anlegt.


studiosus juris schrieb:


> Ihre Lösung wäre demnach, dass nicht nur das verboten ist, was ausdrücklich verboten ist, sondern dass auch das verboten ist, was zwar nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, sondern dem jeweiligen Richter gerade nicht so passt? Wie Grenzen Sie das von der Willkür ab?


Garnicht. Es ist exakt das, was tagtäglich vor allen Straf- und Zivilgerichten abläuft.
Die juristischen Foren sind voll mit Beispielen von Urteilen, bei denen exakt gleiche Sachverhalte von verschiedenen Gerichten exakt gegenteilig beurteilt werden. Einige Beispiele habe ich zuvor schon benannt.
In Strafprozessen entscheidet nicht die Schwere der Tat, sondern die Hartnäckigkeit des Anwalts, das Gericht so lange zu zermürben, bis es sich auf einen Deal einlässt. Die hängt allerdings von der finanziellen Fähigkeit des Beschuldigten ab.

Das Problem ist halt, dass juristische Sektierer, für die ihr Paragraphenwerk nicht nur Religion, sondern auch Lebensinhalt ist, völlig betriebsblind sind und dass die unfähig sind, die Werte und Bedürfnisse einer zivilisierten Gesellschaft zu ermessen.
Gesetze werden von Juristen für Juristen gemacht und nicht für Menschen.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Online-Lexikon, Zitate


			
				Dieter Hildebrandt (deutscher Kabarettist schrieb:
			
		

> Es hilft nichts, das Recht auf seiner Seite zu haben. Man muß auch mit der Justiz rechnen


----------



## kathi (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

_@ studiosus juris,_ 
hatten Sie schon mal Angst, sind Sie schon mal von Unbekannten in Bedrängnis gebracht worden?
 So ganz aus heiterm Himmel, unverhofft, ohne das Sie überhaupt nicht wissen, was das soll ?
 Nein? .....dann wird´s Zeit, dass Sie das einmal kennen lernen. Vielleicht können Sie sich dann 
vorstellen, was in einfachen, netten Menschen vor geht, die nichts ahnend von diesen Anwälten 
bedroht werden. Bei so viel Hochmut schwillt mir der Kamm. :fg2:
Aber....Hochmut kommt vor den  Fall.........
schönen Tag noch Herr Studiosus :wall:


----------



## aprinz (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Dem Herrn --studiosus juris --- fehlt es an Demut in ...Mensch...sein. Was da ...Rechtsanwälte...mit Menschen machen, hat doch wohl nix mit Recht und Gesetz zu tun ? Der Herr --studiosus juris --soll doch zukünfig für seine unwissenden, abgezockten Mandanten eintreten. Bei so viel Verständnis für die Gegenseite ist das ja nicht möglich ! Oder etwa doch ???


----------



## johinos (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass nicht alles, was geschickt und trickreich eingefädelt ist, gleich ein Betrug sein muss. Die Abzock-Branche und ihre Geldeintreiber leben davon, dass spätestens mit dem Brief des Anwalts Angst und das Gefühl der Hilf- und Wehrlosigkeit einkehrt. Wer ist schon Auseinandersetzungen mit diesem zumindest juristisch gebildeten Personenkreis gewohnt? 

Der Ruf unserer Rechtsanwälte ist doch überwiegend gut. Und davon profitieren die Anwälte, die mit Abzockern zusammenarbeiten. Wenn da nun von juristisch gebildeten Personen versucht wird, wettbewerbswidrig zustandegekommene Forderungen einzutreiben, dann muss der Berufsstand der Rechtsanwälte eingreifen, nicht das Strafgericht. Was spricht dagegen, in solchen Fällen die schwarzen Schafe kostenpflichtig abzumahnen, weil sie die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung pflichtwidrig nicht geprüft haben? Hat denn da keiner Interesse an der Erhaltung von sowas wie Standesehre?

Irgendwo stand mal in einer Zeitung, dass ein Richter in der Verhandlung geäußert habe, hinter dem Briefkastenschlitz einer bestimmten Rechtsanwaltskammer vermute er eine blaue Tonne...


----------



## jupp11 (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



aprinz schrieb:


> Der Herr --studiosus juris --soll doch zukünfig für seine unwissenden, abgezockten Mandanten eintreten. Bei so viel Verständnis für die Gegenseite ist das ja nicht möglich ! Oder etwa doch ???


Wie ich schon schrieb, dieser Herr empfielt sich als Schreibknecht  und 
Drohbüttel  für die Nutzlosbranche.
 An mit illegalem  Mahndrohmüll  belästigten Normalverbrauchern ist er mit 
Sicherheit nicht interessiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



johinos schrieb:


> Wenn da nun von juristisch gebildeten Personen versucht wird, wettbewerbswidrig zustandegekommene Forderungen einzutreiben, dann muss der Berufsstand der Rechtsanwälte eingreifen, nicht das Strafgericht.


Entschuldigung, aber da mußte ich eben laut lachen. Ausgerechnet die Anwaltskammern  sollen den Ruf   retten?  Seit Jahr und Tag schmort  der Vorgang gegen den Anwalts-TV-Star   aus München in den Aktenordnern  der Anwaltskammer München.
Wie heißt das Sprichwort:  "Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein  Auge aus"


----------



## A John (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



kathi schrieb:


> Vielleicht können Sie sich dann vorstellen, was in einfachen, netten Menschen vor geht, die nichts ahnend von diesen Anwälten
> bedroht werden.


IMO genügt es nicht, den Fehler allein in der menschlichen Unzulänglichkeit zu suchen.
Es fällt auf, dass das Jurastudium auf viele nicht alle(!) Studenten wie eine Gehirnwäsche wirkt. Sie verlieren nach und nach jeden Bezug zur Lebenswirklichkeit und denken nur noch in Formalien. Gerade bei Urteilen die das Internet tangieren hat man oft den Eindruck, dass die kognitiven Fähigkeiten der urteilenden Richter nicht über die Substanz einer primitiven Basic-Routine hinausgehen.

Begünstigt wird dieser Mangel durch das elitäre Selbstverständnis einer Kaste die sich selbst reguliert und kontrolliert und bei der keine Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme durch eine neutrale Instanz besteht.
Das führt dann nicht selten zu einer maßlosen Selbstüberschätzung und -glorifizierung die alles, was nicht mindestens das erste Staatsexamen hat, als BILD lesenden Stammtischpöbel klassifiziert.
Wer es wagt, das System zu kritisieren, ist, falls Jurist, ein Nestbeschmutzer, ansonsten gehört er zur Masse des Heugabel schwingenden Lynchmobs.

Solch extremes, rein auf Formalien ausgerichtetes Denken führt dann zB. dazu, dass als gemeingefährlich eingestufte Triebkiller allein wegen eines Flüchtigkeitsfehlers im Protokolltext auf die Menschheit losgelassen werden können.
Geht das schief, ist es für ein "Organ der Rechtspflege" lediglich der Preis, den der Bürger für den "Vorzug in einem Rechtsstaat zuleben" zu zahlen hat.
Aber wehe, es parkt einer die eigene Garageneinfahrt zu...

Oder, um beim Topic zu bleiben, von manchen Anwälten wird die Strafbarkeit des Abofallen-Inkasso offenbar erst dann erkannt, wenn sie selbst Post von ihren ehrenwerten Kollegen bekommen.


----------



## kathi (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

na dann werde ich doch heftig Daumen drücken, das der Herr studiosus juris ganz schnell, ganz gründlich in die doch gar nicht soooo vorhandenen Fallen des schönen Internet gerät. Post von netten Kollegen bekommt, die Ihm in der umwerfenden Form darauf aufmerksam machen, das er doch gefälligst zu zahlen hat,den sonst.....?????


----------



## johinos (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet die Anwaltskammern sollen den Ruf retten?





A John schrieb:


> Begünstigt wird dieser Mangel durch das elitäre Selbstverständnis einer Kaste die sich selbst reguliert und kontrolliert und bei der keine Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme durch eine neutrale Instanz besteht.


Womit das eigentliche Problem ja anscheinend erkannt ist. Da ist es doch unfair, Staatsanwälte und Strafrichter für die Misere verantwortlich zu machen.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



johinos schrieb:


> Da ist es doch unfair, Staatsanwälte und Strafrichter für die Misere verantwortlich zu machen.


Das Wort fair im Zusammenhang mit der Justiz anzuwenden, ist etwas seltsam um es vorsichtig 
zu formulieren.

Richter und Sta die ihre Hände in Unschuld waschen, wenn RAs sich als Handlanger von  Subjekten 
einsetzen, die  klipp und klar Bürger  abzocken und  dazu übelste Drohungen einsetzen? 
  Langsam  wird es hier absurd


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



studiosus juris schrieb:


> Ihre Lösung wäre demnach, dass nicht nur das verboten ist, was ausdrücklich verboten ist, sondern dass auch das verboten ist, was zwar nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, sondern dem jeweiligen Richter gerade nicht so passt? Wie Grenzen Sie das von der Willkür ab?



Diese Auffassung von Recht ist in gewisser Weise symptomatisch für den Berufsstand der deutschen Justiz.

Es ist doch in einem Rechtssystem gar nicht möglich, Regeln für alles und jedes aufzustellen.
Denn dann käme man in eine sogenannte "Kasuistik". Das wäre ein Rechtssystem, in dem bald schon alles geregelt wird, angefangen von der zulässigen Menge an pro Ausscheidungsvorgang benutztem Toillettenpapier bis hin zum zulässigen Leergewicht eines Aktenordners.

Die Frage ist immer, wie man in einer Angelegenheit entscheidet, wo es keine explizite Regelung und kein Präzedenzurteil gibt.
Solche Fälle treten doch auch im Rechtsalltag immer wieder auf.
Und es zeugt von einer fatalen Kurzsicht, hier von "Willkür" zu sprechen, wenn ein Richter in einem solchen Fall der Rechtsauslegung z.B. nach dem "Geist des Gesetzes", nach ethischen oder sonstigen Prinzipien urteilt.

Grundsätzlich steckt in jedem Paragraphen (auch z.B. im BGB) mehr oder weniger Auslegungsspielraum.

Nur ein Beispiel: was ist z.B. "sittenwidrig"? Mit dieser Frage befassen sich unzählige Kommentare, Aufsätze, aber auch Grundsatzurteile.
Diese Frage lässt sich aber nicht immer anhand von Aufsätzen oder Kommentaren/Urteilen eindeutig beantworten. Man kommt auch bei solchen Erörterungen sehr schnell in Fragen der Rechtsphilosophie, wenn man z.B. fragt: was ist "sittenkonform" gemäß allgemeiner "Verkehrsauffassungen"?
Hier wird es z.T. sehr schwierig. Man erkennt hier aber, dass *jedem Rechtssystem*, auch dem deutschen, z.B. eine bestimmte Rechtsphilosophie zugrundeliegt. Diese Rechtsphilosophie begründet sich aus allgemeinen Erwägungen phisosophischer, aber auch religiös tradierter ethischer Standards, aber auch aus dem sogenannten "Naturrecht", und auch auf den Grundsätzen des Völkerrechts. Diese Standards haben auch eine gewisse Entwicklung durchgemacht.

Ganz gefährlich wird es aber dann, wenn man anfängt, es zu unterlassen, solche Überlegungen bezüglich ethischer Standards des Rechts (weil sie kompliziert und anstrengend sind etc....) überhaupt noch anzustellen, und wenn man dann in eine Kasuistik abgleitet. Das passiert aber dann, wenn man meint, dass alles das, was nicht z.B. im StGB/BGB/UWG oder im Palandt oder vom BGH "verboten" wurde, grundsätzlich zuerst mal zulässig ist. Diese Annahme ist aber falsch und auch gefährlich.

Bis vor 4 Jahren war es im deutschen Anwaltsrecht vielleicht auch noch nicht notwendig gewesen, sich mit der Frage zu beschäftigen, was einem Anwalt bezüglich der Beitreibung von Forderungen erlaubt sein darf.

Bis vor 4 Jahren hat sich diese Frage in Deutschland gar nicht gestellt. Denn bis dahin gab es die Nutzlos-Branche noch nicht, und es gab lange Zeit auch keine Anwälte, die es für opportun hielten, die Grauzone des Anwaltsrechts bezüglich der Beitreibung solcher Forderungen auszuloten. Bis dahin ist überhaupt niemand überhaupt auf so eine Idee gekommen. Weil bis vor einiger Zeit noch auch für den Bereich der Anwaltsbranche gewisse Mindeststandards gegolten haben, die selbst die skrupellosen Vertreter der Branche davor zurückschrecken ließen, mit derart schleimigen "Unternehmen" Geschäfte zu machen.

Diese Mindeststandards scheinen sich nun auch bei den Anwälten Zug um Zug in Auflösung zu befinden. "Erlaubt ist, was gefällt, und was nicht direkt verboten ist." - "Man darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen." - "Pecunia non olet."
Das sind die Wahlsprüche der Zeit.
Bis vor einiger Zeit hätte sich ein Anwalt in Grund und Boden geschämt, nötigende Briefe an rechtsunkundige "Schuldner" aufzusetzen, für Forderungen, von deren Fragwürdigkeit er Kenntnis hat. Heutzutage ist sowas selbst für Jurastudenten offenbar kein Grund mehr, sich für solche "Kollegen" schämen zu müssen. Moralisch-ethische Standards gelten nicht mehr. Wenn´s im Palandt nicht steht - was solls? Who cares?
Wer sich verarschen lässt, ist eben "...selbst schuld...".

Vor 30 Jahren wäre ein Nutzlosanbieter wie "Opendownload" etc. von deutschen Anwälten achtkantig aus der Kanzlei gejagt worden. Und er hätte sich dabei ducken müssen, weil ihm sonst das BGB noch an den Kopf geschmissen worden wäre. Aber Heute sind sie hochwillkommene Mandanten und werden wahrscheinlich von der Tippse mit Kaffee und Schokokeksen bewirtet.
Times are changing.

Wenn aber diese Mindeststandards aufweichen, dann kommen wir eben zwangsläufig in eine Kasuistik. Wenn deutsche Anwälte jedwede moralische Standards nicht mehr gelten lassen, und wenn sie nicht mehr fähig sind, ihr eigenes Anwaltsrecht vielleicht auch einmal dahingehend auszuloten, was diesbezüglich erlaubt sein darf, dann haben sie kapituliert. Dann braucht es eben genau beschriebene Regulierungen, was sie dürfen, und was nicht.
Regulierungen, wie sie z.B. das Inkassorecht in den USA und in UK bieten.

Bisher gab es vielleicht noch keinen Anlass, im Anwaltsrecht oder im alten RBerG solche Mindeststandards zum Inkassorecht festzuschreiben. 
Wenn es in Deutschland die Anwaltsverbände und die Rechtsanwaltskammern nicht mehr fertigbringen, gegen Lumpensäcke in ihren eigenen Reihen *zur Not auch mal darüber ein Grundsatzurteil vor dem BGH zu erstreiten, was im anwaltlichen Forderungsrecht Mindeststandard zu sein hat*, und was sich dann bestimmt auch in den Kommentaren von Seitz bis zu Palandt so niederschlagen würde, dann haben sie vor ihren eigenen unseriösen Kollegen kapituliert.

Dann brauchen wir neue Regelungen im RDG und im Anwaltsrecht.
Aber bis dahin ist es ein weiter Weg. Weil derselbe moralisch impotente und korrumpierte Berufsstand eben solche Regelungen erst einmal auf den Weg bringen müsste. Und weil derselbe Berufsstand für sich selbst eben möglichst keine Regulierungen setzt und immer wieder "kreative Gestaltungsfreiheit" einfordert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



johinos schrieb:


> Irgendwo stand mal in einer Zeitung, dass ein Richter in der Verhandlung geäußert habe, hinter dem Briefkastenschlitz einer bestimmten Rechtsanwaltskammer vermute er eine blaue Tonne...


"Ich habe den Eindruck, die Rechtsanwaltskammer in O... besteht nur aus einem Briefkasten mit einer blauen Tonne dahinter"
(Zitat eines Vorsitzenden Richters am LG Osnabrück, zitiert nach ON am Sonntag)


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Dazu nur ein Beispiel:
Assessor jur


> Inzwischen sind in der Wahrnehmung der Rechtskundigen die Anwaltskammern zu Schutzvereinen der zugeordneten Rechtsanwälte geworden, so dass eine Beschwerde  weniger wert ist als das Papier, auf das sie geschrieben ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Zitat aus der BRAO:



> § 43 Allgemeine Berufspflicht
> Der Rechtsanwalt hat seinen Beruf gewissenhaft auszuüben. Er hat sich innerhalb und außerhalb des Berufes der *Achtung und des Vertrauens, welche die Stellung des Rechtsanwalts erfordert, würdig zu erweisen.*



Schon hier hat man jede Menge Auslegungsbegriffe, über die es Streitigkeiten geben darf.

Ich behaupte:
Vor 30 Jahren wäre es keine Frage gewesen, dass ein Verhalten, wie es z.B. die bekannten Nutzlos-Anwalts-Schergen in München und Osnabrück praktizieren, "nicht eines Anwaltes würdig ist".

Heutzutage dagegen gehört ein solches schmieriges, unlauteres und z.T. regelrecht strafbares Verhalten (z.B. Nötigung, Beihilfe zum Betrug) offensichtlich schon zur geduldeten kreativen Freiheit dieses Berufsstandes.

Offensichtlich verstößt es auch nicht gegen Standesrichtlinien deutscher Anwälte, wenn ein Rechtsanwalt eine Vorstrafe wegen massivem, gewerbsmässigen Verstoßes gegen das UrhG durch Betreiben eines Raubkopier-Dienstes kassiert hat.
Auch so etwas ist offenbar vereinbar mit der Generalklausel des § 43 BRAO und zumindest nach Ansicht der beteiligten Anwaltskammer eines deutschen Anwalts nicht unwürdig. Dieser Anwalt darf bis heute weiter praktizieren.

Noch vor 30 Jahren undenkbar, das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.

Ich selbst arbeite als Radiologieassistent und habe z.B. vor Beginn der Berufsausbildung ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis vorlegen müssen. Wenn ich auch nur einen Automaten geknackt hätte, hätte ich die Ausbildung nicht beginnen dürfen.

Jedoch darf offenbar in Deutschland ein vorbestrafter Raubkopierer weiterhin ungestört als Anwalt praktizieren.


§ 43 a BRAO führt weiter aus:


> (3) Der Rechtsanwalt darf sich bei seiner Berufsausübung nicht unsachlich verhalten. Unsachlich ist insbesondere ein Verhalten, bei dem es sich um die *bewußte Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten* oder solche herabsetzenden Äußerungen handelt, zu denen andere Beteiligte oder der Verfahrensverlauf keinen Anlaß gegeben haben.



Wenn z.B. der Anwalt bewusst und unter Ausnutzung der fehlenden Rechtskenntnis eines angeblichen "Schuldners" einen Schufa-Eintrag oder "Pfändung" bereits vor dem Vollstreckungsbescheid androht, so arbeitet er gemäß § 43 a BRAO bewusst unsachlich und macht sich auch strafrechtlich der Nötigung schuldig.

Darf man sowas als Anwalt schalten und walten lassen?
In Deutschland: offensichtlich ja.

Weiter geht es mit der aus dieser Generalklausel abgeleiteten "Berufsordnung für Rechtsanwälte" (BORA).

Diese "BORA" wurde von der BRAK formuliert und ist in der Tat meiner Meinung nach ganz, ganz schwach gehalten.

Eigentlich wäre es m.E. hier dringend erforderlich gewesen, dass man ein Verhalten, was gem. § 43 BRAO eines Anwalts "nicht würdig" ist, hier näher konkretisiert hätte.

Aus bereits bekannten Gründen (denn die BRAK hält ihren Berufsstand für so sakrosankt, dass es hier wohl keiner näheren Konkretisierung bedürfe...) ist dies jedoch unterblieben.

So steht z.B. mit keinem Wort erwähnt, ob bzw. welche Vorstrafen eines Anwaltes den Entzug der Anwaltszulassung zur Folge haben.
Immerhin einen konkreten Anhaltspunkt gibt es:



> § 12 Umgehung des Gegenanwalts
> (1) Der Rechtsanwalt darf nicht ohne Einwilligung des Rechtsanwalts eines anderen Beteiligten mit diesem unmittelbar Verbindung aufnehmen oder verhandeln.



Es gibt Anwälte der Nutzlosbranche, die regelmässig trotz expliziter Untersagung gegen genau diese Bestimmung immer wieder verstoßen.

Berufsrechtliche Konsequenzen daraus? - Null. Fehlanzeige.
Das gehört wohl auch inzwischen schon zur standesrechtlich legitimierten kreativen Gestaltungsfreiheit.

Selbst da, wo konkrete, wortwörtlich existierende Bestimmungen der BORA verletzt werden, dürfen die betreffenden Anwälte weiter praktizieren.

Abschließend muss ich noch sagen, dass ich besonders den Umstand als besonders bezeichnend und traurig empfinde, dass in Deutschland ein Jurastudent offenbar nur noch lernt, welche Rechte ein Anwalt hat, aber nicht, welche Pflichten, und dass es trotz aller Gummiregelungen der BORA einen bestimmten Grundkonsens an moralisch-ethischen Mindeststandards geben sollte.

Insgesamt empfinde ich dieses hier vorliegende Bild des Berufsstandes nur noch als abstossend.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ich behaupte:
> Vor 30 Jahren wäre es keine Frage gewesen, dass ein Verhalten, wie es z.B. die bekannten Nutzlos-Anwalts-Schergen in München und Osnabrück praktizieren, "nicht eines Anwaltes würdig ist".


Das bezweifle ich: Da sich dieses Problem in   dieser krassen Form nicht stellte,
 wurden die Anwaltskammern auch nicht   auf die Probe gestellt.  Gerade bei dem Anwalt 
aus München und seinem  Umfeld hat sich schon sehr viel früher gezeigt, dass  man unfähig war,
 Auswüchse zu bremsen. In einem  schleichenden Prozess wurden die Grenzen 
des Anstandes immer weiter eingerissen. Was sich heute zeigt, ist ein Bild völliger Hilflosigkeit,
 was keine Entschuldigung ist, eher das Gegenteil.
Die Frage, ob  jeder Anwalt in Sippenhaft für diese Standesvertretung  genommen werden
 kann, ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten.. 
Auch in andern Berufständen gibt es solche Standesvertretungen, die nicht unbedingt ihre
  z.T Zwangsmitglieder repräsentieren. z.B Ärztekammern. Krassestes  Beispiel bei dem  Bürger in 
Sippenhaft genommen werden, sind die politischen Vertretungen....

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Münchner Anwalt fällt mir immer der FST ein. Warum wohl?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Sicherlich hat der Prozess der schleichenden Aufweichung moralischer Standards sehr viel früher angefangen, lange vor dem Beginn der "Nutzlos-Ära" vor vier Jahren. Und dies ist auch beileibe nicht auf den Berufsstand der Juristen beschränkt.
Es geht auch nicht darum, die Anwälte "in Sippenhaft" zu nehmen für diesen Verfall bzw. für die Unfähigkeit ihres Berufsverbandes. Bezeichnend ist aber die Tatsache, dass immer noch viele Juristen hier überhaupt kein Problem sehen wollen.

Der "FST" ist ein Thema für sich... ich muss da immer an einen 5-jährigen denken, der allein und unbeaufsichtigt in einem Schokoladenladen steht, und der sich selbst einen "Verhaltenskodex" auferlegt hat. Einen ganz strengen[TM], versteht sich... :scherzkeks:


----------



## aprinz (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

:-p:respekt:vor so viel klare Worte. Hoffentlich wird das von sehr vielen Nutzern gelesen. 
Ob es bei Tonk/Günter Wirkung zeigen wird...fraglich. Aber wir ganz normale Bürger sind begeistert. Endlich mal deutlich sagen, was man von "solchen" angehenden und schon fertigen Juristen hält, die ihren geleisteten Eid so mit Füßen treten. :-p Respekt !!


----------



## johinos (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mit der aus dieser Generalklausel abgeleiteten "Berufsordnung für Rechtsanwälte" (BORA).
> 
> Diese "BORA" wurde von der BRAK formuliert und ist in der Tat meiner Meinung nach ganz, ganz schwach gehalten.


Aus Bora (Wind) ? Wikipedia :
_Das Wort Bora leitet sich vom griechischen Boreas ab, dem Gott der Nordwinde. Da ein starker Nordwind die persische Flotte vor Athen vernichtete, ... _

Möge der Gott der Nordwinde sich gerufen fühlen und der Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer seine Hilfe andienen wie einst den Griechen...


----------



## dvill (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Mal ein Beispiel, wie windig das Handeln einiger Organe der Rechtspflege ist:

"zu bestätigen, daß keine Forderung besteht" - Google-Suche

Soll heißen: Massenhaft wird die Unerfahrenheit von Internetteilnehmern ausgenutzt, sie mit rechtlich unsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung zu nötigen. Wenn jemand von den Mahnbedrohten einen Anwalt zur Hilfe nimmt und dieser den "Kollegen" anschreibt, kommt prompt die Rücknahme jeglicher Forderung. So leicht geht das. Man findet ähnliche Berichte in großer Zahl.

Heißt also: Der feine Anwalt ist selbst vom Bestand der Forderungen nicht überzeugt. Ein Mahndrohgenötigter könnte mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage gegen die Zahlungsnötigung angehen. Da zieht man besser sofort den Schwanz ein. Streitbare Bürger zahlen ohnehin nicht "freiwillig".

Bleibt die Frage, ob ein Anwalt massenhaft Bürger zahlungsnötigen darf, wenn er selbst vom Bestand der zugrundeliegenden Forderungen nicht überzeugt ist.


----------



## johinos (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*



dvill schrieb:


> Heißt also: Der feine Anwalt ist selbst vom Bestand der Forderungen nicht überzeugt.


Ich möchte noch weiter gehen: Er/sie weiß in Standard-Fällen der Nutzlosbranche, dass keine Chance besteht, die Forderung gerichtlich einzutreiben. Die harsche Formulierung der Mahndrohschreiben dient dazu, zusammen mit der in der Durchschnittsbevölkerung anerkannten eigenen Amtsautorität den Widerstandswillen zu brechen. 

Das könnte bedeuten, die Mahndrohschreiben (zumal wenn der behauptete "Vertrag" auf wettbewerbswidriger Basis zustande kam) wäre rechtswidrig. Schade, dass sich kein Staatsanwalt findet, der eine solche eventuell rechtswidrige Zahlungsaufforderung verknüpft mit der Androhung des empfindlichen Übels einer mittels missbrauchter anwaltlicher Autorität als durchsetzbar behaupteten Vollstreckungsmaßnahme als Nötigung ansieht, mit der dem Vermögen des Genötigten oder dessen Eltern ein Nachteil zufügt wird, um sich und die Nutzlosbranche zu Unrecht zu bereichern.

Wie die tatsächliche Rechtslage, nicht nur die moralische, betreffend die Forderungen aus der Nutzlosbranche aussieht, haben schließlich viele Gerichte geklärt.

Auf dass die heutigen Feiern zum Geburtstag des Grundgesetzes die Rechte jedes Einzelnen auch den Empfängern der anwaltlichen Mahndrohschreiben bewusst werden lassen und diesen Mut machen: Da geht was!


----------



## dvill (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein Anwalt und seine Sicht der Dinge*

Der Vorsitzende des Osnabrücker Anwalts- und Notarvereins ist eigentlich auf dem richtigen Weg:

"Der Vorsitzende des Osnabrücker Anwalts- und Notarvereins" "5000 Euro Strafe" - Google-Suche

Er hat es durchschaut, ist aber leider nicht streitbar genug. Schade.


----------

